# Greene County club looking for 2 members, $475 ea



## bmhayes

We have 400 ac with lots of deer and turkey and other game. Beautiful land with lots of diversity. It has a large creek right thru the middle with hardwoods all along it, some thick bedding area, some pines and about a 60 ac field. There is a small shack at camp that we use as a clubhouse, some people do stay in there but you can put your camper there as well. We do have power but no water. We are looking for 2-3 members at $475 per member. The cost of the membership covers the member and immediate family's hunting rights year round, power at camp, and seed, fertilizer, and fuel for the food plots. I will be out there this weekend if anyone wants to come look. Please PM me if you would like to come out and take a look. Thanks


----------



## Mattmcconnellga

I am interested. My number is 404-667-4062.


----------



## huntseven

How many folks you have hunting this property?


----------



## jeffoi

*Questions*

Still have openings? How many members?

Jeff


----------



## bmhayes

We are looking to get 9 members, we currently have 7. Please PM me if you are interested in the property. Thanks


----------



## kcm

Sent you a message.


----------



## scinto1171

Sent you a message. Thank you


----------



## 1975shovelhead

bmhayes said:


> We are looking to get 9 members, we currently have 7. Please PM me if you are interested in the property. Thanks





Still have openings? If you do could you send me the rules?


----------



## jasonmcc68

I am interested in looking at property if you still have an opening.  Please PM me.


----------



## Jhadaway

Do you have any spots left?


----------



## Jhadaway

Sent you a message


----------



## hstarn

*Interested*

Please give me a call 770-630-5561


----------



## WilkinsJasperCo

Interested, are there any spots available?


----------



## Abagwell87

Any spots left?


----------



## Purpleheartvet2005

*Club membership*

Any openings left? I can pay cash.
Thanks 
Mike 770-780-1774


----------



## jimmylee6985

I would like to get more info and possibly see the property please give me a call 4045572001


----------



## Grick

*Interesed*

Extremely interested in the lease, are there still openings?  If so, where in County is the property located?  I am a single individual, non-drinker and non-smoker with a child and want somewhere to be able to take her occasionally.  I have a farm in South Georgia to hunt; however, it is too far to go for a short hunt.  Please give me a call (404) 625-1911


----------



## traden4us

*lease*

Checking to see if there are any openings. Please let me know. Thanks...Billy 678.230.9021 text or call is fine.


----------



## craigmccready

Checking to see if there are still any openings. Craig 404-788-3632


----------

